# do you hear voices inside your head?



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

Because me it seems like i hear voices for 24hrs straight, i can't deal with it? When im inside the classroom when i was studying (i stopped for 2 yrs till now,but this june i gotta enroll) until now, it's like im talking and talking but in my own mind only. Anybody can relate? Thanks.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry I don't think I have ever heard voices in my head  but I can understand how hard this must be to deal with. I think you should def seek help for this problem if you haven't already...

good luck xo


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends what you mean. If it is the normal internal dialogue like "oh I need to go buy some onions" or "that girl is cute" etc, and it seems to come from yourSELF, then that is ok.

But if the voices seem to have their own personality and come from another source that is not yourself, or seems to come from the room or tells you to do things or that you are bad or evil, its possible you may be suffering from schizophrenia or one of the personality disorders. Hearing voices is known as "Auditory Hallucination". Have a look for a wiki on it if you feel this applies to you, and maybe look up some diagnostic criteria on Schizophrenia, Bipolar Disorder, Borderline Personality Disorder, Avoidant Personality Disorder and so on.

Have you ever felt that people on TV are referring to you, or that someone is trying to gain control of your thoughts, or that people are planning to kidnap you, such as the FBI or similar? These thoughts are evidence of a state known as psychosis, which can respond well to treatment and make you much happier.

Schizophrenia and Bipolar are organic source based conditions and can be well controleld with meds. The other disorders may require meds and psychotherapy to treat.

Ross


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks a lot, i must say, im in between, i hear it rationally from myself and sometimes i hear voices like my sister's, other people, etc.
oh and the t.v. thing, i feel sometimes that they are referring to me, i even blushed just watching t.v.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

uh what did you say.
oops sorry that was a voice in my head.

i think this topic isn't just for students only. i bet there are other people that do.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

The only voice I hear is my own spouting out negative reactions to every thought that I have, although I'm just waiting for the day when I hear one that isn't mine. The typical age of onset for schizophrenia is somewhere in the mid- to late-20s, isn't it? Though silly, I have this habit of imagining SA and the gradual worsening I've been experiencing as some sort of prelude to completely losing my mind. It would be the like the tragic icing on the cake.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dazed&Confused said:


> thanks a lot, i must say, im in between, i hear it rationally from myself and sometimes i hear voices like my sister's, other people, etc.
> oh and the t.v. thing, i feel sometimes that they are referring to me, i even blushed just watching t.v.


If you honestly arent joking with that reply (and if you are, shame on you for teasing an old man  ) then you really should go see a doc with that information! There are lots of treatments that can make you much much happier  And you seem a nice guy so you deserve a little sunshine 

Ross


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

Ignivomous said:


> The only voice I hear is my own spouting out negative reactions to every thought that I have, although I'm just waiting for the day when I hear one that isn't mine. The typical age of onset for schizophrenia is somewhere in the mid- to late-20s, isn't it? Though silly, I have this habit of imagining SA and the gradual worsening I've been experiencing as some sort of prelude to completely losing my mind. It would be the like the tragic icing on the cake.


Yeah i believe that's the typical onset and i've read it too. Actually im nervous on what will happen to me in the near future if i keep talking to myself, and hearing other's voices too. Im quite near of breaking down i think. :cry


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dazed&Confused said:


> Yeah i believe that's the typical onset and i've read it too. Actually im nervous on what will happen to me in the near future if i keep talking to myself, and hearing other's voices too. Im quite near of breaking down i think. :cry


**politely nudges dazed & confused towards his physicians offce ** :squeeze

Ross


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks!well i try to find a therapist (though it's my first time & i'm feeling anxious), but when can i do it? the sooner the better? what are the consequences? good or bad? i guess i'll figure everything out when i experience meeting a therapist.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Its all good - though there are many types of therapy out there. Also you want someone you feel you trust and like, who is supportive and friendly. You need to be able to be honest with them.

If you do have the beginnings of a psychotic illness like schizohprenia, then meds will be a first line treatment. CBT, psychodynamic and schema therapy are all known to be good for schizophrenia. It is possible that the above symptoms may be part of other disorders too, such as biploar, personality disorders and so on. Auditory Hallucinations have been known in cases of major depression also.

Go to a doc first then figure from there!


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> [quote="Dazed&Confused":2pt59g17]thanks a lot, i must say, im in between, i hear it rationally from myself and sometimes i hear voices like my sister's, other people, etc.
> oh and the t.v. thing, i feel sometimes that they are referring to me, i even blushed just watching t.v.


If you honestly arent joking with that reply (and if you are, shame on you for teasing an old man  ) then you really should go see a doc with that information! There are lots of treatments that can make you much much happier  And you seem a nice guy so you deserve a little sunshine 

Ross[/quote:2pt59g17]

:ditto I agree good advice. You might want to bring this information to a Dr. and or you local community mental health. It sounds like it is really interferring with your life.


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't forget extreme anxiety can do strange things to you. I hear voices, and am diagnosed Borderline, but my social anxiety also takes on intrusive voices too. If you're hearing them inside your head, and are able to distinguish they're not real, which is sounds like you are able to do, it is much less likely to be psychosis.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Question: What Are Racing Thoughts?

Answer: Racing thoughts are not just "thinking fast." They are thoughts that just won't be quiet; they can be in the background of other thoughts or take over a person's consciousness; they can gallop around in the sufferer's head like a carousel gone out of control.

Before knowing anything about bipolar disorder, I called this sensation "racy brain." Thoughts and music would be zooming through my head so fast that sometimes I wanted to scream. If it was going on at bedtime, it could take me an hour or more of concentrating on word games to get myself to sleep.

Components of racing thoughts can include music, snatches of conversation from movies or television or books, one's own voice or other voices repeating a phrase or sentences again and again, or even rhythms of pressure without any "sound" in the thought.

The phenomenon called racing thoughts is distinct from "hearing voices," which is a symptom of schizophrenia, schizoaffective disorder, severe mania or other psychotic disorders. Racing thoughts can be a symptom of mania, hypomania or a mixed episode, but unlike some other symptoms of these moods, they can also occur with depression or an anxiety disorder. Sometimes racing thoughts are accompanied by a pounding heart or pounding pulses, including drumming in the ears.

I didnt write this btw. I forgot to add: Although this particular article is about bipolar, it is common for anxiety and stress to cause racing thoughts. Racing thoughts are completely different from "hearing things", which actually sounds like you are hearing voices in your ears. Its important to know the difference!!! The way you guys described it makes it sound like racing thoughts. I don't think you have to worry about schizophrenia. I know racing thoughts can make you feel crazy, but you aren't losing your mind.

Here are some comments from people with a similar problem, you may wanna read through them 
http://www.medhelp.org/forums/MentalHea ... 32219.html


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think the key is if they are auditory or not? When i was extremely anxious I had imaginings of people's voices in my head criticizing me, and my own self-hate was turned on and way up. The good news I went to a psyche and INSISTED that I may have schizophrenia, but he assured me I did not, after visiting with me a couple times. Go see a doc and talk. It can only get better if you do, IMO.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks, i think now my i'm clearly understanding what my problems are. it has to do with racing thoughts, but it drives me nuts sometimes i think i'm out of reality and those thoughts are taking over me. i got to find a therapist to talk to...now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, I hear voices of my own and sometimes not. but only 4 of the hallucinations are not mine the rest are just a reactive depression like im going to go mad. damn anxiety


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I hear the voices in Coconutholder's head and after that I'm too worn out to listen to my own. I mean really worn out.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i think i won't go meds because it worsen the problem?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dazed&Confused said:


> i think i won't go meds because it worsen the problem?


What makes you say that? It could well be very helpful, so dont cut off an option before you can be sure!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I hear the voices in Coconutholder's head and after that I'm too worn out to listen to my own. I mean really worn out.


Poor widdle nuttycoke 

:lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Don't go there Ross!! She's evil. She WANTS you to be nice to her. It's her evil plan.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Is she a brain bug?










Nooooo sucking my niceness!!

Or maybe a 'pleasure gelf' ?










Well if she is mad, shes one of the nicer classes of mad I have experienced here  Maybe I am mad in the same way though.

Hug?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Don't go there Ross!! She's evil. She WANTS you to be nice to her. It's her evil plan.


 :evil

my voices are telling me that FC is feeling that I am some kind of competition for him. 
hmmmmm :con

here is a positive mantra to help you feel better,
repeat after me:
I am very funny 
I am worthy 
I am ridiculously good looking.
I am very funny 
I am worthy

:squeeze


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh more mantras, yay. 
You are silly. Competition? I support your silliness, like I have choice?
:hug 
:clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Competition? I support your silliness, like I have choice?
> :hug
> :clap


I was just messin' with you.
You know.......
:squeeze


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Omb, of course. Ripping on you and you ripping on me is great therapy, and I'm not kidding!! :cuddle :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Dazed&Confused said:


> i think i won't go meds because it worsen the problem?


Meds will get rid of the problem. You really should go.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

tnx. i gotta change this. sooner.


----------



## aunomis (Sep 4, 2010)

My situation is different. I wish all I heard was the echoes of my own thoughts or something. I have those too though.

This happens when I am usually trying to do my job. The voice is not mine and has nothing to do with my reality or situation. It's like there is some sort of conversation going on about something and I hear a fragment of it. Sometimes it sounds like a narration and not even towards me.

This has caused me to quit the last few places of employment because I couldn't handle it anymore or I had taken it as a message to leave.

Why does this happen alot when working around others. Is it pressure, stress, anxiety that triggers this... anything would be appreciated.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, but they are good voices like my higher self or something...


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. I hear a voice in my head all the time like a communtary voice and a evil voice telling me what to do.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

LaRibbon said:


> I hear my own voice like I'm verbalising my thoughts internally most of the time.


 same here. is that still hallucinating though?


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

I also have intrusive thought's that put idea's in my head.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rusal213 said:


> I also have intrusive thought's that put idea's in my head.


That's part of anxiety - we scare ourselves with these distractions - it's a side effect of anxiety.


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

Dazed&Confused said:


> thanks a lot, i must say, im in between, i hear it rationally from myself and sometimes i hear voices like my sister's, other people, etc.
> oh and the t.v. thing, i feel sometimes that they are referring to me, i even blushed just watching t.v.


I thought i was the only person. I talk to myself all day, most of the time it is involuntary. I hear voices also like my familys voice and close friends. It can get really bad when I am lying down in bed sometimes i think so hard about so many things I get scared and start to get really depressed. At night I get really paranoid and i consciously aware of hallucinations. mayb its cause im scared of the dark, idk. I dont kno wats happeing to me I dont where to see a therapist at or get meds. I wonder if I am getting schizophernia. I can function perfectly and i kno the difference between right and wrong. Its just these overwheeling thoughts of self doubt. Anybody kno anything?


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

Ignivomous said:


> The only voice I hear is my own spouting out negative reactions to every thought that I have, although I'm just waiting for the day when I hear one that isn't mine. The typical age of onset for schizophrenia is somewhere in the mid- to late-20s, isn't it? Though silly, I have this habit of imagining SA and the gradual worsening I've been
> experiencing as some sort of
> prelude to completely losing my
> mind. It would be the like the
> ...


I do the same thing.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have thoughts telling me I'm not good enough or should've done something differently. I also have conversations with people I'd never have in real life.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Doni, if you are a student your school should have some type of program to refer you to. It may even be listed on your schools website. If not, you could also try dialing 311 https://www.uwnyc.com/311/?pg=background&area=about311 They should be able to refer you to a clinic.

As far as the voices, do you actually hear them like they are right next to you irl or is it just like daydreaming/inner voice kind of thing?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I know what you mean. I sometimes feel like I have 3 selves. One that is very relaxed that kinds just listens and takes in all information from my senses, another person who's busy trying to figure stuff out and put it all together and he tires me out because he never stops asking questions. And the third person who's lazy most of the time tries to find the right words to express the second guys thoughts. And there seems to be a gap between all 3. I think it's also why I never get bored and why I'm very slow in talking. I feel like there's at least another person with me all the time. I like the first person better because he justs appreciates stuff and takes it in but doesn't try to explain it. The second person tires me out. I'm not sure if this makes sense? I guess it's the same person (me) but it doesn't feel that way sometimes.


----------



## jordanm (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm kinda scared because i hear voices saying there gonna take over me in my head and im going to hell and stuff. please help me


----------



## highpolar (Jun 5, 2014)

*education*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Depends what you mean. If it is the normal internal dialogue like "oh I need to go buy some onions" or "that girl is cute" etc, and it seems to come from yourSELF, then that is ok.
> 
> But if the voices seem to have their own personality and come from another source that is not yourself, or seems to come from the room or tells you to do things or that you are bad or evil, its possible you may be suffering from schizophrenia or one of the personality disorders. Hearing voices is known as "Auditory Hallucination". Have a look for a wiki on it if you feel this applies to you, and maybe look up some diagnostic criteria on Schizophrenia, Bipolar Disorder, Borderline Personality Disorder, Avoidant Personality Disorder and so on.
> 
> ...


 It is NOT true that schizophrenia and bipolar are "conditions" that can be well controlled with meds. First off, 10 to 20 percent of all people with bipolar are completely drug resistant, meaning that the meds don't work at all. I am one of these people. Also, it is never as simple as just taking meds, they're not asprin! The meds prescribed for hearing voices are called antipsychotics. The risk involved in taking these drugs is astronomical. I personally, almost died twice from two different drug "reactions" to antipsychotic meds. Almost every single psych med lists suicide as a possible side effect. Suicide/death becomes a true possibility the minute one starts taking these meds. Now for schizophrenia. Schizophrenia is the worst type of mental illness anyone can ever have. There is no cure or hope of recovery and very little understanding of the disorder. Saying that these disorders are "well controlled" with meds is so incredibly ignorant. I wish it could all be that easy!!!!!
-highpolar


----------



## highpolar (Jun 5, 2014)

Dazed&Confused said:


> Yeah i believe that's the typical onset and i've read it too. Actually im nervous on what will happen to me in the near future if i keep talking to myself, and hearing other's voices too. Im quite near of breaking down i think. :cry


The usual onset for schizophrenia is late teens to early 20's. -highpolar


----------



## pemigwasset (May 28, 2014)

I do hear voices, on account of having bipolar. They're very interfering with daily activities, but I'm trying out different medications right now. I found Seroquel to work very well, but they took me off of it because I slept too much. I'm on Abilify for it now, and it seems to be having an effect. I still hear them when I'm manic, but they're not as bad. I haven't been depressed since starting it (yet), but I'm hoping that all the hallucinations (not just the auditory ones) aren't as bad or are completely gone during that stage.
It really depends on what your diagnosis is and how well you'll respond to treatment.


----------



## tom90210 (Sep 26, 2014)

*hearing voices*

you cannot manipulate/handle you eachother, you cannot manipulate eachother.


----------

